# Dimensions exactes (LxH) d'un écran iMac 21.5 ?



## flippy (10 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous. Pour comparer avec mon ancien écran Apple display 17" (ancien déjà mais de fort bonne facture), j'aimerais connaître la Longueur par Hauteur exacte de l'écran d'un nouvel iMac 21.5 (partie visible off course). Comme sur le site d'Apple, on ne donne toujours que des diagonales, pas facile d'avoir le rapport LxH précis. Quelqu'un d'entre vous, utilisateur d'un 21.5, peut-il me renseigner à ce sujet ? D'avance merci (avant que je me décide à investir dans la bête)...


----------



## webjib (10 Mars 2010)

Il suffit de regarder un peu mieux sur le site d'Apple, tout est indiqué :
http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/specs.html


*iMac 21,5 pouces*

Hauteur : 45,1 cm
Largeur : 52,8 cm
Profondeur : 18,85 cm


----------



## SergeD (10 Mars 2010)

webjib a dit:


> Il suffit de regarder un peu mieux sur le site d'Apple, tout est indiqué :
> http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/specs.html
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien, mais il demande les dimensions de l'écran, pas de l'iMac

Ma calculette me donne largeur 47,60 cm et hauteur 26,77 cm en 16/9

Pour ton 17 pouces, ma calculette me donne largeur 36,62 cm et hauteur 22,89 cm en 16/10.
ou 34,54 cm X 25,91 cm en 4/3


----------



## flippy (10 Mars 2010)

Effectivement on trouve ces dimensions qui sont celles du "boîtier", mais pas celles concernant la dalle visible, d'où ma question... Par exemple mon vieux 17" fait 33,6 x 27 cm.


----------



## webjib (10 Mars 2010)

Shame on me ! A vouloir répondre trop vite, on fait des gaffes 

Pour la largeur, tu enlèves en gros 2-3 cm de chaque côté, ce qui ferait environ 47/48cm. Et vu que c'est un format 16:9ème, un petit calcul nous donnerait environ 27 cm pour la hauteur.

Bien sûr mieux vaut que quelqu'un prenne lui même les mesures !


----------



## flippy (10 Mars 2010)

OK merci. sergeD a posté les mesures exactes


----------



## Alycastre (10 Mars 2010)

flippy a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. Pour comparer avec mon ancien écran Apple display 17" (ancien déjà mais de fort bonne facture), j'aimerais connaître la Longueur par Hauteur exacte de l'écran d'un nouvel iMac 21.5 (partie visible off course). Comme sur le site d'Apple, on ne donne toujours que des diagonales, pas facile d'avoir le rapport LxH précis. Quelqu'un d'entre vous, utilisateur d'un 21.5, peut-il me renseigner à ce sujet ? D'avance merci (avant que je me décide à investir dans la bête)...



Pythagore .....


----------



## flippy (10 Mars 2010)

Pete Agore n'est pas un de mes copains sur fessebouc :rateau:


----------



## Alycastre (10 Mars 2010)

flippy a dit:


> Pete Agore n'est pas un de mes copains sur fessebouc :rateau:


Je ne l'ai pas fréquenté au lycée, mais il me semble que son "petit" théorème constitue une base élémentaire que  tout un chacun devrait maitriser ... la preuve


----------



## flippy (10 Mars 2010)

J'suis du genre plutôt pragmatique : j'ai un écran devant moi, je prends ma règle et je mesure, n'en déplaise à Théo Raime


----------



## Alycastre (10 Mars 2010)

flippy a dit:


> J'suis du genre plutôt pragmatique : j'ai un écran devant moi, je prends ma règle et je mesure, n'en déplaise à Théo Raime



Ben justement .... Tu ne l'as pas devant toi !  Pragmatique ?


----------

